# Kurt flew into a wall



## Ramps_V (May 25, 2021)

I did not see it happen, but I think my budgie flew into a furniture or wall. He screamed a lot. He was flying from person to person. I saw some blood under his cere. It was about the size of a drop of blood from a normal person. It is dry now. He was shaking his head and rubbing it. He is in his cage now, He is calm. I checked on him, he looks okay. Is there anything I can do? I want to take him to the vet tomorrow. But will he be okay overnight?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm assuming since you posted this 11 hours ago that Kurt is doing fine now.
Please give us an update on his condition.
Is this the first time he was out of his cage? Is he unfamiliar with the dimensions of the room in which he was flying?*


----------



## Ramps_V (May 25, 2021)

Kurt is okay now but he is not eating very well. He is in a sleeping position but not sleeping. I think he is warming his beak or something. I got an appointment to see a vet in 3 hours today. Kurt is a free bird, roams around the house by himself. He flew into the window once in 2013.
He was pecking at his seeds but can't break them open. So, I peeled a banana for him, he is pecking at it (it's very soft), I mashed some cooked couscous in some water for him. He pecked at it a little.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How did the appointment go with the vet?
What did s/he say about Kurt's beak?*


----------



## Ramps_V (May 25, 2021)

His beak is a little loose. He needs to orally take medication & have an ointment put on his beak/cere.
He needs to take it easy for the next few days - limit his flying... He needs to rest (he is 10 years old). I asked them if it was possible to have him stay at the hospital so that they can give him the medication (if he does not orally take his meds, they will give him injections). Kurt is staying there for 3 days. It will take 2-4 weeks for his week to fully heal and it may be a little crooked. 

I noticed that he was not able to eat yesterday, I gave him some banana peel, and some couscous (very well cooked) with some curry sauce (he loves flavourful food). 

When I pick him up, I will get some baby food (fruits, veggies) and make him more couscous.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry that Kurt was that badly injured. I believe that Kurt staying in hospital is for the best under the circumstances.
Please be sure to keep us updated on his condition.*


----------



## Ramps_V (May 25, 2021)

I wanted the doctors to keep an eye on him for the first few days because he needs to get used to the meds and he needs to rest. If I brought Kurt home, it would have been difficult to give him the meds. He HATES being held. I had to pay a little extra but it is worth it. I will update you once I pick him up in 2 days.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the hospital is best for him with his injury, so sorry this happened to him.


----------



## Ramps_V (May 25, 2021)

Update - called the hospital, my two options are: beak amputation or euthanization.
Beak amputation means he'll be eating baby food. It will be a HUGE change for him. Again, he is 10 years old.
I do not want him to suffer. I would like to hear some thoughts, please. Thank you.

I'm supposed to pick him up tomorrow.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Is that really the only solution for his diagnosis? I'm so sorry to hear this. Have you considered getting another opinion from another avian vet first? It may help to put your mind at ease whichever choice you make.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would get a second opinion, there have been artificial beaks made for birds that have had a traumatic injury take a look at these A Printed Prosthetic For A Damaged Beak – Pet Birds by Lafeber Co.








Prosthetic Beak Saves Injured Wild Parrot – Pet Birds by Lafeber Co.


An injured beak can severely impact a parrot's health—a missing beak can put a parrot in peril. Fortunately, this wild parrot got a second chance at life with the help of Paulo Roberto Martins Nunziata and veterinarian Maria Ângela Panelli Marchió of the Renascer ACN animal rehabilitation center...



lafeber.com


----------



## Ramps_V (May 25, 2021)

Kurt's beak was tearing from the root. He was not going to have the top beak at all. I didn't want him to get any infections, dry mouth... He would've had to be fed by a syringe.

He flew over the Rainbow Bridge around 1300 today 😢


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, fly high sweet Kurt.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. He can now fly free without pain or suffering 🧡 Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of little Kurt.
Fly high and soar freely darling Kurt; rest peacefully now, wee man.*


----------

